# Heiki Rooflight Crank Handle



## happygolucky (Jul 18, 2006)

May i have some help please. 

We are in the Loire at the moment and when i went to close the rooflight as it started to rain the handle sheared off in my hand. A few expletives!!!!! 

I have managed to close it thankfully, and have been looking online to see about spares but i can't see an exact model. It looks like a Heiki3 but the crank handle is different, i suspect the model has been updated (ours is 5 years old now). 

Has anyone had the same problem and know which part number i need? Has anyone taken the inside frame off to as i'm damned if i can see an obvious way of doing it. The Heiki website only seems to have a parts and installation breakdown for the newest models. 
Many thanks in anticipation 
Brian


----------



## MYFANWY1 (May 9, 2011)

*ROOF LIGHT*

HI BRIAN, HAVE LOOK AT LIESURE SPARES LTD, 
EDDIE.


----------



## happygolucky (Jul 18, 2006)

Thanks Eddie.
I could only see the latest models there. May have to wait till we are home and give them a call.

Regards
Brian


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

Another option is to do what we did when ours failed for the second time, (which yours will too because the rooflight is too heavy for the gearing). Replace the whole thing with a manual version. It will cost about £300 and will be cost effective over the next few years.


----------



## Razzo (May 1, 2005)

Hi Brian,

We have a Hymer Van and it has a Remis roof light in the bathroom and smaller Remis ones in the main area. We broke the handle out of the holder and have been searching for a replacement. We are currently in Estonia and will come back from here via Germany. (Not due back into the UK until March next year.

We went to the largest dealer in Estonia and whilst he did not have the part he suggested to turn the handle over and drill a hole through it and bolt/screw it to the splined section. I have done this and it works fine. It will do until we get a replacement. 

I know the Heki will be different but this may give you a hint for a work around until you get back. 
Cheers

Brian


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

With a background in engineering, I have never been happy with the design of them. That is why I always get on my tiptoes and push the acrylic part while winding it open (to take the weight off the handle).

This is not a remedy if you are a shorta**e. :lol:


----------



## happygolucky (Jul 18, 2006)

Thanks for the replies and comments.

I will look at a solution when we are home in a couple of weeks. The handle assembly is completely plastic so a temporary fix is difficult whilst on the road. The hinged spigot will probably pull off the spline of the opening mechanism but i don't want to cause more problems till i have access to more tools. 

Just have to leave it closed for the remainder of our trip.

Still baffled on how to get the inner frame off?

Thanks again
Brian


----------



## happygolucky (Jul 18, 2006)

Thought I would update to say I have made some progress. The rooflight is actually a Remis unit. Found the appropriate spare handle with help from Glen @ Lowdhams Gunthorpe and notes on how to remove the inner frame from a 2010 post on MHF. Also from Glen again. Just need to get home and sort it.

Cheers
Brian


----------



## scept1c (May 10, 2005)

Hi Brian, have a look at this site Leisure Shop Direct

I found it when looking for a drive shaft which has sheared.

I have to say I'm very unimpressed with the quality of these Remis units. We had to get one replaced when it was smashed by a gust of wind because the locking mechanism had failed.

We have three of these skylights on our van and I always rush to close them as soon as I detect any breeze because they appear to be so flimsy. I wouldn't dream of going out and leaving them open.

It seems that my warranty insurance won't cover repairs to them because there have been so many problems.


----------

